# FFFIRE IN THE HHHOLE..........BRRRR!



## Puff1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Sub zero 7lb. flat on at 1:am. I wanted to see how the WSM handles in arctic weather. Cooking with KF and hickory. Dome temp at 270* and holding. Fat side down............Good night [smilie=sleep.gif] 

It's new Sheetrock home for the evening.
I figured it would insulate better than plywood.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice job "MacGyver"!  Ahhh, I haven't done a brisket with Wolfe Rub Original since the Bold came to market!  That's gonna be good buddy!  BUT FAT SIDE DOWN????  DIDN'T I TEACH YOU BETTER THAN THAT!!????    [smilie=a_doh.gif]  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

You are nuts!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks good there Puffster!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2007)

Go Puff Go..but where are the pics of the beers in the snow bank...and if the wind catches your sheetrock break...it's going to be in pieces


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks good to me Puff.  Hope it turns out for ya.

 I stuffed a little foil around the top of my access door and that stopped the smoke from coming out from there prettty good.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2007)

Watching mine in the cold yesterday...It leaks a little from the top..but IMHO not enough to mess with...


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Brisket is foiled and resting(Larry I flipped it at 6 am :roll: )
The Sheetrock shack held up good I think it really helped to insulate the WSM. As far as that bad boy, It held 270* dome temp the whole time   When I checked it at 6am it had dropped to about 250*. I stirred the coals and back up she went  
I'm putting 2 game hens and a whole chicken on next.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks great Puff...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 4, 2007)

MMMMMmmm slice that bad boy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 4, 2007)

something is wrong with your monitor...it's only showing
one digit of the temp.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> something is wrong with your monitor...it's only showing
> one digit of the temp.


That's what the temp was at 1am, and still is now


----------



## The Missing Link (Feb 4, 2007)

puff you are nuts! I was thinking it was cold hear but with outside temp in the 50 it's not so bad.LOL looking good buddy.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2007)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> puff you are nuts! I was thinking it was cold hear but with outside temp in the 50 it's not so bad.LOL looking good buddy.


50 is down right balmy


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 4, 2007)

Looking good Puff! I need to do me a brisket soon!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2007)

yeah and I bet the van is one of those crappy Fords


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow, looks like its a brisket weekend.  Nice job Puffster


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Rested, sliced, and yummy


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks great Puff...it will taste even better after smoking in the cold


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh yeah, that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I put about 10 more unlit KF on for round 2.
A small chorus line of dancing chickens and a 3 cheese stuffed fatty.
270* dome temp(give or take a few *) Still 3* outside


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2007)

Go Puff..Puff is smoking and he can't stop.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Puff man, I think I could get there about the time those are coming off the WSM..... keep rubbing it in.....
> 
> Why arent you using that offset in this cold weather??    :P  :?:


Because it's cold


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh MAN! Flipping perfect!
Way to go! [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 4, 2007)

Great looking meat Puff.....looks delicious!

Screw that sheetrock to some plywood, that way if it falls over, you won't have to worry about it breaking.

Don't forget pics of the chorus when they give their encore!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Great looking meat Puff.....looks delicious!
> 
> Screw that sheetrock to some plywood, that way if it falls over, you won't have to worry about it breaking.
> 
> Don't forget pics of the chorus when they give their encore!


That's a good idea........hmmmmm


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2007)

Fantastic looking brisket Puff!!!  

Looks like somethings coming out of the birds.  Did you inject or marinade them in something??


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 4, 2007)

That brisket looks comp ready!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Fantastic looking brisket Puff!!!
> 
> Looks like somethings coming out of the birds.  Did you inject or marinade them in something??


 [smilie=a_doh.gif] Man I forgot to add I used the Wolfe Rub injection. I didn't have apple juice so I used apple,cranberry


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apple Cranberry sounds like it should work perfect for poultry!!  I think Cliff used Cranberry juice on a turkey recently as well!


----------



## The Missing Link (Feb 4, 2007)

looking good puff. what team our you going for the colts our the bears?


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 4, 2007)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> looking good puff. what team our you going for the colts our the bears?


The team that wins


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 4, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Missing Link said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey!!!!!!! what a coincidence....ALL my money is on the team that wins TOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Missing Link (Feb 4, 2007)

I know the colts are going to win but i would like the bears to win just my 2 cents.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Mmmm.......lunch


----------



## wittdog (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh yeah Puff....looks great


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2007)

Great looking sammich there Puff!!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Feb 4, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Mmmm.......lunch



That's what I'm talkin' about...MMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Griff (Feb 4, 2007)

Way to go Puff. That meat looks very tasty indeed. You are now a member of the Frozen Few, a proud group of below zero smokers. 

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 4, 2007)

Puff,  looks like you did a fine job there man.  Did you trim the fat side on that brisket ?

Looks like one of those chickens is a whopper.   

Great looking food.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 5, 2007)

Puff did the birds reincarnate and fly away?  Where's the pic's???


----------



## Finney (Feb 5, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Nice job "MacGyver"!  Ahhh, I haven't done a brisket with Wolfe Rub Original since the Bold came to market!  That's gonna be good buddy!  BUT FAT SIDE DOWN????  DIDN'T I TEACH YOU BETTER THAN THAT!!????    [smilie=a_doh.gif]  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]



Way to get a plug in there.
Blatant commercialism....... :roll: 


Great cook, Poof-boy.


----------



## john a (Feb 5, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Way to go Puff. That meat looks very tasty indeed. You are now a member of the Frozen Few, a proud group of below zero smokers.
> 
> Griff



Is that like the mile high club?   

Really looks good Puff, congrats.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 5, 2007)

The chicken tasted real good with the injection. It was a little overly sweet. The juice I used was not 100% juice so it had quite a bit of sugar in it.

Take a bow  




The one thing I noticed after 13 hrs. of cooking was the ash buildup.
A few of the holes in the bottom vents kept getting plugged up.
Other than that the WSM really impressed me the way it held up even in the cold temps. 8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow Puff you're the next Kenny Rogers!!! Very nice looking birds!!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Puff,  looks like you did a fine job there man.  Did you trim the fat side on that brisket ?
> 
> Looks like one of those chickens is a whopper.
> 
> Great looking food.


Thanks Cliff.
Yes I trimmed  the fat side. I left about a 1/4 to a 1/2 in. of fat on it.
The chicken was a fryer. The 2 smaller birds were Cornish game hens.


----------



## Finney (Feb 5, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> The chicken tasted real good with the injection. It was a little overly sweet. The juice I used was not 100% juice so it had quite a bit of sugar in it.
> 
> Take a bow
> 
> ...



That's not the WSM... That's the Kingsford you're using.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have worded it differently  
I'd rather use lump. I have to get another grate to put over the grate under the charcoal ring. I looked and it seems a bit of gunk buildup plugged one hole.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 5, 2007)

I hate to say this seeing how I work for Lowe's and all BUT, while I was shopping the competition the other day "Home Depot", I did pick up an 18" charcoal grate because Lowe's don't stock them. 8)


----------



## SteerCrazy (Feb 5, 2007)

man, you're a cookin fool.....well, maybe just the fool....nice job, better man than me!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Cliff shame on you [smilie=nonono.gif] 
Now I know where to get one, thanks 8) 

Wboggs, It's an injection made with Wolfe Rub.
It's here in the recipe section www.WolfeRub.com


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 5, 2007)

That all looks awesome dude!
You inspired me...chicken tonight!


----------

